# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Tin vui cho các cụ nhà mình từ Nokia N8 đây

## seothamtraisan

Từ khi còn “trong trứng” tới lúc ra đời, Nokia N8 khuấy động tâm can của không ít những người mê công nghệ như chúng ta. Phải nói là lần này, Nokia chơi trội thật. Có lẽ do muốn vực dậy khẩu hiệu “Connecting People” với ý nghĩa thực thụ, cho nên N8 lần này được tích hợp khá đầy đủ tính năng.



· Chạy hệ điều hành Symbian^3 – N8 là mẫu smartphone đầu tiên sử dụng hệ điều hành Symbian^3 – hỗ trợ cảm ứng đa điểm.
· Máy chụp hình đến 12mp, chơi nổi hơn khiến cho các đối thủ phải kiêng dè là trang bị ống kính quang học Carl Zeiss, đèn flash Xenon.
· Quay phim chuẩn HD 720p, cực nét, âm thanh vòm công nghệ Dolby Digital Plus.
· Chơi các file đa phương tiện. N8 chỉ thua HTC Desire và iPhone về mặt màn hình chủ, N8 chỉ có 3 màn hình chủ trong khi iPhone có tới 11.
· Một đặc điểm cuốn hút khác của N8 là pin dung lượng cao cho phép chơi nhạc lên đến 50 giờ.

Với những chức năng đó, N8 không khác gì một camera chuyên nghiệp. Một con dế đáng mơ ước của anh em chúng mình đấy chứ! Gần đây nhận được thông tin BHD và Nokia Đông Dương phối hợp cùng Saiga Films tung chương trình “Điện Ảnh Trong Tầm Tay”, phần thưởng sẽ là rất nhiều chiếc N8 và giải đặc biệt 100 triệu VND, anh em nào có hứng thú thì tham gia rinh giải đi. Em cũng đã đăng ký tham gia rồi đấy! http://dienanhtrongtamtay.com.vn/

----------


## viengiaoduc

kết nhất cái camera 12mp trang bị ống kính quang học carl zeiss và đèn flash Xenon. ước gì ai tặng mình một cái nhỉ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## TeamSEOAQ

con này ko biết giá bao nhiêu...

----------


## bomhao

em cũng đang kết con này mà giá cao quá gần 14 chai lun . Ko biết diễn đàn mình có ai tham gia cái chương trình này ko cho em đu đeo theo với cơ may kiếm đc cái đt miễn phí [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## buicuong139

coi bộ diễn đàn mình ko ai hứng thú với mí cái chương trình này hen, mình đang mún làm clip dư thi nè mà chưa rủ đc ai hết, bạn nào thích thì tham gia chung với mình cho vui [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## nguyenvanhoang99

> em cũng đang kết con này mà giá cao quá gần 14 chai lun . Ko biết diễn đàn mình có ai tham gia cái chương trình này ko cho em đu đeo theo với cơ may kiếm đc cái đt miễn phí [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])


bạn xem thông tin ở đâu thế giá xuất xưởng của N8 chỉ có 500$ về tới Việt Nam mình chắc tầm 550$ là cùng

----------


## phuongxoan

Vào đây để cập nhật thêm thông tin nè bạn!
...............................


mua ban

----------


## linhpi24h

clip stop motion được quay bằng N8 cực hay http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD7eagLl5c4

----------


## Tran Thuan

> clip stop motion được quay bằng N8 cực hay http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD7eagLl5c4


 clip hay quá thanks bác nhá [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG], con này quay phim nét thật xứng đáng là át chủ bài của nokia

----------


## 513minh89

có bạn nào tham gia chương trình này ko gửi clip cho anh em xem với , clip của nhóm mình làm nè :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IBe4Up71dg&feature=player_embedded anh em vô coi rồi ủng hộ mình nha, chương trình này sắp kết thúc rồi tranh thủ tí hehe

----------


## secutechvn

> có bạn nào tham gia chương trình này ko gửi clip cho anh em xem với , clip của nhóm mình làm nè :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IBe4Up71dg&feature=player_embedded anh em vô coi rồi ủng hộ mình nha, chương trình này sắp kết thúc rồi tranh thủ tí hehe


clip của bác hay thật em cũng muốn tham gia mà chẳng bik tí gì về làm phim cả chỉ thích coi thôi keke[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]), mà hình như chương trình này kết thúc rồi phải ko bác ??? em có đứa bạn làm clip dự thi mà gửi ko đc hay sao á

----------


## seo3m

chương trình này hay quá tiếc là em biết trễ quá , dù gì cũng cám ơn chủ top chúc clip của anh đạt giải [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## connhendeno1

Clip quá hay, mình cũng tiếc là connect tới giải trễ, mà mình thì chưa có máy N8, buồn luôn, hiện giờ đang xài Nokia E71 ( bỏ lỡ cơ hội được rờ ( vì chưa chắc được giải nên không thể rinh về được ) ).

----------


## remcuaminhdang

nhìn đẹp quá trời ... ghiền quá

----------


## hoanglien6886

> clip của bác hay thật em cũng muốn tham gia mà chẳng bik tí gì về làm phim cả chỉ thích coi thôi keke[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]), mà hình như chương trình này kết thúc rồi phải ko bác ??? em có đứa bạn làm clip dự thi mà gửi ko đc hay sao á


 chán vãi vừa coi kết quả xong... hụt hẫng có một clip ý tưỡng cũng như nhóm em làm thế mà lại đc vào vòng trong.

----------

